# One Person, Realistic But Quick And Mobile Decoy Spread



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

If a solo hunter was in a work situation where he could only hunt for an hour or two in the evenings, or a couple hours during a morning here and there, and he only hunted when he stumbled on a field used by birds, what kind of realistic, quick spread would you employ to try to take a couple birds here and there. I want to get in to goose hunting, but I've got so many irons in the fire, I don't have the time to set up a large field spread, and my hunts will be quick hit or miss deals anyway. What kind of one man manageable spread would you put together to conduct these run and gun quick hunts. Obviously I'm looking for the quickest and most realistic set I can put out there, without having to make a bunch of trips out to the middle of a field. Looking forward to your feedback.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Very simple. A good,packable laydown blind and a dozen good quality full body decoys. Now,if your'e gonna have to carry them out into the field, I'd suggest 2-6slotted decoy bags and GHG(don't hate me guys cause I own Bigfoots) decoys. GHG decoys can't handle being thrown into/out of the truck,but if your'e willing to bag them each and every time and take that little bit of extra care,they are the best looking decoy made,IMO. This setup is simple and will allow you to carry everthing out in one trip. It shouldn't take anymore than 15minutes to set decoys and camo your blind with stubble(the first time will take you longer doing the camo but then leave as much stubble on as possible after each hunt). Another option would be to use silhouettes.However,I have had problems with glare on sunny days.

Alex


----------



## cuppedncommited (Sep 21, 2006)

agree...have had luck with 50% sleepers in my small spreads as well......and remember a flag.....get there attention and the sleepers will lull them down in the late day.....good luck....and remember dumb stuff happens when ya rush so pace it out and be sure.....better for you to see somethin amiss than the geese... 
:beer:


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I agree with the portable blind and the best decoys you can get, but remember, you will carry them in and back out again! If you are successful, do you have enough hands for the birds too? Now you are into a second trip maybe? I don't remember ever seeing this mentioned in this forum, but a bird sling of some sort will come in mighty handy! 
I also would consider silo decoys, as they stack so nice in a satchel bag. You can easily carry out 3-4 dozen silo's, a portable blind, your gun, and anything else you need for a couple honkers in your parka pockets.
As for the silo's shining, try angling the ones broadside to the sunrise or sunset a coulpe degrees towards the sun. Minimal shine from them now. The rest of the decoys should be fine, as they are positioned in other directions. Let us know how this works out for you, OK?


----------



## Tupe (Aug 19, 2005)

I have just moved into the decoy trailer realm, but here is what I have used that would make an idea mobile rig.

1 Pop up blinds Field Fowler infaltable layout blind - rolls up to the size of a bed roll, wieghs nothing.

1 doz GHG lessers - These will all fit in one of the six slot bags designed to hold the fullbodies with realfeet bases

1 Flag

Done.

I hunted from the pop-up blind for three seasons and I liked it, though I would add some lead tape weights to the doors as they can blow open on you in a strong wind. I never fully deflate the pillow/backrest because it takes too long to blow up if you do.

You might add a dozen silos to the rig, but if you are mobile, and on the X you should not need any more than this.

Tupe


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

shells would work for the situation you're talking about, also sportplast makes a collapseable decoy, the same concept as turkey decoys that collapse, and they aren't to expensive


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm also a solo hunter at times. I know what your going through as far as getting the best set up without the big hassle. 
Last year on early opener I used 10 Bigfoots, 4 windsocks, and one flag. I broke them up into little groups, placing windsocks with each group. The windsock dekes gave it some movement and helped fill out the spread without the added clutter of more decoys. I also have a Groundhog blind, it's the simplest layout blind. All it is really, is a framed wedge and a camo cover for your body. Simple yet you can put it on your back and hike it in. Now for bringing all this crap out to the field I use a 6' sled I got a Mills Fleet Farm. Also, works good for dragging deer. Throw all your stuff in the sled, strap it down, and your good to go. It only takes me one trip into the field, and one trip out when I'm done. Simple, yet very effective hunting method. If you need more dekes, use some standard shells if you have them. I'm a fan of small spreads, because I don't have a trailer or a vehicle that can carry a lot, so I go small and come up big a lot of the time. I've out done friends of ours with my little spread compared to their several dozen fullbody spreads. 
Any questions just let me know on here or a PM.

H2OfowlND


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would go with shells on a motion stake system. You could get a few dozen into a bag and that would fit into the back of a pickup or onto a sled as described above and then also a finisher or some style backpack blind. Don't forget the flag.


----------



## aslakson (Jul 14, 2006)

My opinion:
1 Final Approach X-Landr blind
2-3 dozen sillhouettes
1-2 dozen Canada Sillosocks
1 flag

The X-landr works as a backpack that claims to fit 5 doz. sillhouettes. I've never tried that many, but i believe it. The sillosocks are even lighter and take up less space than silhouettes. The spread will be very light, mobile and quick.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I like aslakson's thoughts.

A guy in my dog club in Spokane got a harness for his lab and had him pull a sled with the blinds strapped to it. Now, that is thinking. You could probably double your spread that way. Plus it gives you someone to talk to.

Brian

He posted pictures on the gun dog forum at duckhunter.net 
DocE is the guy's name. Do a search for harness or sled or pull and you should find it pretty quick.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I totally agree with the siloettes and silo socks.

If you are looking for mobility and quick set up....go with siloettes and silo socks.

Get what every blind works for you. The back pack blinds are nice like the finisher or x lander. But you can put all of your gear in an eliminator and just drag it to your spot.

But the socks and siloetttes can add volume to your spread and take up little room.

But if you have room and don't mind carrying more gear....go with about a doz. full bodies and the slotted bags. You can carry all out into the field in one trip. You will be a pack mule but it works!

Chuck


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

i often hunt by myself and i an ameristep laydown blind, when it is folded up the chair becomes a backpack with a decay shelf which comes in handy when you have to carry out your decoys,

first trip:
1 doz shells

4 bigfoots

1 flag

1 goose magnet

blind

gun

2nd trip
my dogs blind

4 more big foots

it works out pretty well but sometimes if it is a long walk ill take 3 trips b/c im pretty small and all that gear gets pretty heavy


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> But you can put all of your gear in an eliminator and just drag it to your spot.


I quit dragging three seasons ago. I had just gotten my finisher and had to haul in three dozen of those oversized shells and a half dozen floaters. I drug em in. Worst mistake of my life. If you are in a muddy field, the dragging is out of the question, ATLEAST IN MY EXPERIENCES. One of my friends is the one who said "Just drag it, that's what we did in south dakota." Maybe I'm just a sissy...  :lol: . Now back to the question. I don't think that there is anything wrong with the economy grade Real-Geese Silhouettes, but if you are going to have a small spread of just silhouettes, I think you might as well buy the nicest ones you can. I think they are running a special at cabelas to where you can get 3 dz. of their high-grade silo's with a silo satchel. The high grade has the glare resistant finish on both sides(not that I think it is highly necessary, but if you are going with a small spread, get as nice as possible.) Once you have those, all you need is a good layout blind, and I think the avery finisher covers that.


----------

